# I know it's not much but...



## EdwardDrapkin (May 24, 2010)

Emma and I have been working on our walking. I've been working with her walking on a loose lead and sitting when I stop (I've been stopping at every corner and turn to reinforce) and today, not only did she not tug a single time, she sat down every single time without me telling her too! :wild::wild::wild:

I know it's not much but I'm just so proud of her I have to bragg!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

great job!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

It is a big deal! This is the beginning of your training relationship. She gets it and training will really start to fall into place! Yea Emma!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think everything they do is a big deal
and it's great you're proud of your dog.

good job Emma.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

EdwardDrapkin said:


> Emma and I have been working on our walking. I've been working with her walking on a loose lead and sitting when I stop (I've been stopping at every corner and turn to reinforce) and today, not only did she not tug a single time, she sat down every single time without me telling her too! :wild::wild::wild:
> 
> *I know it's not much but I'm just so proud of her I have to bragg!*


You kidding me? That's a HUGE DEAL and fantastic accomplishment! 

Just make sure you continue with the 'work' like this PLUS as much happy/fun play time along with socialization. Want a joyful pup PLUS a well behaved one, so have to continue with the mix. :wub:


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I agree with everyone else, it is a big deal and you should be bragging about Emma. Beauty and Brains, she's definitely a keeper


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

That is a BIG deal! Brilliant news and congrats to both of you


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

YAY Emma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Great brag. Congratulation!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Huge in my book also. Neither one of mine will do that! And they are over 2 years old! We are working on it, but it is tough for me to motivate when we are having torrential rain!!


----------

